# Découverte AW et course à pied



## freepda (8 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous, 

Cela faisait longtemps, mais je reswitché d'Android à IOS avec l'achat d'un 11 pro et d'une AW series 5. Faisant un peu de course à pied je teste les différentes applications afin de voir celle qui me plait le plus, et pour le moment je n'ai rien trouvé de comparable à une petite garmin pour ce qui est du fractionné. En effet je constate une sacré latence sur la vitesse instantanée. L'app strava sur ce point est une catastrophe, NRC semble un peu plus réactif. Je n'ai pas encore testé l'application activité de base. 

Je vais tester semaine prochaine iSmoothRun qui devrait je l'espère être un peu mieux ainsi que workoutdoors

Vous avez une idée sur la fréquence de mesure de l'AW en course ? Toutes les secondes ? Je suppose qu'Apple ne communique rien.

Pouvez-vous me conseiller sur l'appli idéal pour ce type d'activité ? 

Merci !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2019)

J'utilise l'application de base que je trouve pas mal , j'utilisais runtastic avant et j'ai testé Nike+ 
et je préfère de loin l'application native de la watch


----------



## freepda (8 Décembre 2019)

Ouep je vais tester et également iSmoothRun


----------



## rbart (9 Décembre 2019)

Je vous conseille de jeter un oeil sur Workoutdoors.
C'est une tuerie !
Intervals pro est aussi très bien pour le fractionné.


----------



## freepda (9 Décembre 2019)

rbart a dit:


> Je vous conseille de jeter un oeil sur Workoutdoors.
> C'est une tuerie !
> Intervals pro est aussi très bien pour le fractionné.



J’ai l’impression que dans interval pro on ne peut pas déclencher l’intervalle suivant à la demande. Par exemple après 5 minutes d’échauffement je ne veux pas démarrer mon fractionné automatiquement, mais encore courir 3 minutes, et quand je suis prêt je mets en route l’intervalle suivant.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2019)

rbart a dit:


> Je vous conseille de jeter un oeil sur Workoutdoors.
> C'est une tuerie !
> Intervals pro est aussi très bien pour le fractionné.


Je vais tester , mais c'est vrai que j'ai mes habitude avec l'application native de la watch


----------



## rbart (10 Décembre 2019)

freepda a dit:


> J’ai l’impression que dans interval pro on ne peut pas déclencher l’intervalle suivant à la demande. Par exemple après 5 minutes d’échauffement je ne veux pas démarrer mon fractionné automatiquement, mais encore courir 3 minutes, et quand je suis prêt je mets en route l’intervalle suivant.


Si, je crois que c'est possible.
On peut configurer le double tap pour passer à l'intervalle suivant.


----------



## freepda (10 Décembre 2019)

Yes et en réfléchissant un peu il suffit de mettre un échauffement beaucoup plus long et de passer à l’intervalle suivant par double tap ou via le menu. 

Je test demain !


----------



## freepda (12 Décembre 2019)

Testé et approuvé. ismoothrun est excellent, la vitesse instantanée est réactive et permet dans une petite séance de fractionné de savoir où on est. Au feeling c'est tres proche de ma fenix 6pro. Synchro avec strava parfaite, et l'application Activités d'Apple reconnais parfaitement les données, même la localisation GPS, ce qui n'est pas vrai avec Strava par exemple. 
Bref je conseille !


----------



## freepda (18 Décembre 2019)

Testé et pas approuvé WorkOutDoors. Le suivi du GPS est bon par contre c’est la premier fois avec une application pour AW que les battements sont complètement à l’Ouest pendant les 20 premières minutes. 
Donc je vais rester sur iSmoothRun.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Décembre 2019)

Et l’application native de la Watch ?


----------



## freepda (18 Décembre 2019)

Pas encore essayé. 
Mais je viens de me rendre compte que l’enregistrement de la fréquence cardiaque est erroné pendant 5 ou 6 minutes du debut de chaque course même avec NRC et ISmoothRun.


----------



## rbart (22 Décembre 2019)

Ce souci ne dépend pas de l'application utilisée.
Il faut bien vérifier le serrage du bracelet


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2019)

rbart a dit:


> Ce souci ne dépend pas de l'application utilisée.
> Il faut bien vérifier le serrage du bracelet


Mème avec un bon serrage , parfois ce bug


----------



## freepda (2 Janvier 2020)

rbart a dit:


> Ce souci ne dépend pas de l'application utilisée.
> Il faut bien vérifier le serrage du bracelet



Si, je confirme après avoir couru tous les jours pendants ces 2 semaines que systématiquement avec certaines applications la fréquence cardiaque est erronée contrairement à l’application native d’Apple.


----------



## freepda (11 Janvier 2020)

Séance de fractionné. 2x 2 série de 30/30. 

Aucun enregistrement correct de la fréquence cardiaque. 
Bref une catastrophe. Cote sport les Garmin Polar ou Suunto non pas trop de souci à ce faire [emoji2957][emoji2957]


----------



## Jura39 (11 Janvier 2020)

freepda a dit:


> Séance de fractionné. 2x 2 série de 30/30.
> 
> Aucun enregistrement correct de la fréquence cardiaque.
> Bref une catastrophe. Cote sport les Garmin Polar ou Suunto non pas trop de souci à ce faire [emoji2957][emoji2957]


Vous etes sur quelle application ?


----------



## freepda (11 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vous etes sur quelle application ?



ISmoothRun pour le fractionné


----------



## maitregwen (4 Janvier 2021)

Salut a tous moi je viens de télécharger WorkOutDoors et l’app ne prend ni mon rythme cardiac ni mes km rien, et niveau frac elle déclenche pas les paliers de travail, j’y comprend rien. Vous savez vous ?
Aw série 3


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2021)

maitregwen a dit:


> Salut a tous moi je viens de télécharger WorkOutDoors et l’app ne prend ni mon rythme cardiac ni mes km rien, et niveau frac elle déclenche pas les paliers de travail, j’y comprend rien. Vous savez vous ?
> Aw série 3


Bonsoir,

Vous avez donné les autorisations a votre application ?


----------

